# BR V1-92



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

I posted this in the "Third-Generation Vintage" thread, but I thought I would post it here as it would be easier to find. Mods, I hope you don't mind.

Here's my new 38.5 mm V1-92 on my 6.75" wrist. I'd say it wears slightly larger than a Sinn 556. Lug to lug is a great 46mm. I was concerned that the large dial (33+ mm) would make it wear too large, but it wears just right for me. The case is quite thin as well. Including the high-domed sapphire crystal, it appears to be about only 11mm thick, though the case itself is several mm thinner.

It has a nice satin finish on the top of the bezel and lugs, with the sides of the case being polished. I think this is a very versatile watch. I wanted something I could wear with a suit or a t-shirt, on leather or a nato, and I think this fits the bill. The 20mm lugs allow for a wide range of strap options, which I intend to take advantage of. The retro-vibe unique 18mm tang buckle is a nice touch. I'll post some more pics later of the watch on a nato.

Anyway, I'm pleased. Sure, I'd prefer a screw-down crown and screwed-in case back (both absent), but B&R claims 100m WR, which is good enough for what I want it for. I don't know about the accuracy of SW-300 yet, but I'll report back in that.

I'm not much one for authoring reviews, but I'm happy to answer any questions anyone might have. Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice B&R!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats!! Looks great!


----------

